# o2 simulator? programmer? please help!



## Goat90 (Aug 13, 2008)

ok. i apologize. i just signed up for this forum (finally) and for those of you who frequent here.. im sure you have been through this many times. but.. to o2 simulators actually take care of the whole problem? i know that a check engine light only allows means your car will probably only perfrom at about 95%.. but does a simulator actually fix this? or just keep the light off? other option: ive been told that it is a better idea to buy a programmer (tuner) and just fix it that way.. so that i can also fix other things in the future.


----------



## Goat90 (Aug 13, 2008)

ok.. someone give me some ideas come on


----------

